# Error al instalar mplab 8.10



## Clematida (Abr 15, 2010)

Hola,

Necesito un cable porque no consigo instalar el mplab 8.10, instalo esta versión porque es la que tengo en un cd original pero si no me queda más remedio probaré a bajarme otra versión.

Me sale al final de la instalación un error 

Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## DOA (Abr 15, 2010)

Tu computador tiene sistema operativo de 64 bits?
Si es así necesitas una version superior del mplab


----------



## garzon (Abr 15, 2010)

oye si intenta otra version intenta mirar en la pagina de microchip ahi aparece el programa y si no me avisas y te digo el link

yo tengo mplab IDE 8.40


----------



## Clematida (Abr 15, 2010)

Es de 32 bits :S



Al final instalé la versión 8.5 y no me ha dado ningún problema.


----------



## robins (Jun 29, 2014)

hola, quisiera ayuda, trato de instalar el mplab 8.85 y el 8.95 y no me deja instalarlo... anteriormente tenia instalado del 8.85 y andaba bien, ahora intento instalarlo de nuevo y no me deja.... tengo sistema operativo de 64 bit windows... alguna ayuda de como podria instalarlo de nuevo??? porfavoor ...gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola, ¿qué error te arroja?, ¿ya desinstalaste completamente el MPLAB anterior?


----------



## miguelus (Jun 29, 2014)

Buenas noches.


Robin dijo...


```
hola, quisiera ayuda, trato de instalar el mplab 8.85 y el 8.95
```

La última versión de MPLAB que hay en la página de Microchip es la 8.92.

Hace menos de una hora he bajado la última versión (8.92), la he instalado y funciona perfectamente, mi OS es Ventanucos 8.1  versión 64Bits

Tenía instalada la versión 8.85, la nueva versión ha quitado la anterior.

Bájate el MPLAB de la página oficial e inténtalo de nuevo.

http://www.microchip.com/pagehandler/en-us/devtools/dev-tools-parts.html


Sal U2


----------

